# Newbie :)



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi,Portraits of my son x


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome!! Love your portrait! Look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you ! very new to this :s ......................looking forward to posting more up!


----------

